# Difference between Pro Plan and Purina One formulas?



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Are they the same with different marketing? They look a lot a like when I look at the ingredients.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Roy McFall is still sponsered by Purina I think. Anyway, he says they are the same.


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

I had asked the same question a while back and someone, I forget who, told me that they spoke with a purina rep and the only difference between the two is that pro plan usese "better quality" ingredients. Not sure how much that makes a difference...if at all? They use lower grade ingreidents on the pro plan so they can sell it to the "common dog owner" in grocery stores.

This is just what I was told second hand so don't take it as exact science...


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

they use lower grade ingreients on the purina one that is.


----------

